# New Fitness Standard for Certain Trades??



## Southern Boy (5 Jan 2007)

Here is the latest scoop. I heard that they (just who are "they", I don't know) are planning on increasing the fitness standard levels, in specific, the Expres Test, for certain trades. These trades are the "front line" trades, in particular, Medics and Sigs. Apparently there is alot of troops failing the current Expres Test as it is. If this goes through, expect alot more to fail. Personally I have nothing against it, maybe they will increase the female standard too, if they do, it would be about time! Any comments or further knowledge on this???

Modified for spelling in topic title. Vern


----------



## Southern Boy (5 Jan 2007)

Please read Canforgen 002/07 : *CDS Direction for Physical Fitness 2007 * for further info before jumping down my throat. Just passing on info and taking it from there. I don't deal in rumours, been around long enough to know better. Thanks.


----------



## PoPo (5 Jan 2007)

Vern - ask and you shall receive   Not sure who is typing up the Canforgens thus far this year - but they aren't "reader" friendly.

PoPo

CANFORGEN 002/07 CMP 001/07 041941Z JAN 07  CANFORGEN - CDS DIRECTION FOR PHYSICAL FITNESS 2007 UNCLASSIFIED 
REFS. A. CANFORGEN 198/05 CDS 104/05 21 DEC 05 </vcds-exec/pubs/canforgen/2005/198-05_e.asp>  
B. DAOD 5023/2 PHYSICAL FITNESS PROGRAM <http://admfincs.mil.ca/admfincs/subjects/daod/5023/2_e.asp>  
C. CANFORGEN 087/06 CMP 040 8 MAY 06 </vcds-exec/pubs/canforgen/2006/087-06_e.asp>  

IN DECEMBER 2005 I LAUNCHED THE FIRST STAGE OF A PROCESS TO REINVORGORATE OUR MILITARY CULTURE OF FITNESS. THE SUBSTANTIAL INCREASE IN GYM TRAFFIC AND IN THE NUMBER OF FITNESS INQUIRIES OVER THE PAST YEAR REFLECT THE BEGINNING OF THE REQUIRED RESURGENCE. MAINTAINING MOMENTUM WITH RESPECT TO PHYSICAL FITNESS AND BROADENING THE FITNESS MANDATE TO FOCUS ON A HEALTHY LIFE STYLE ARE ESSENTIAL TO MAINTAINING STANDARDS THAT SET THE CONDITIONS FOR SUCCESS IN OPERATIONS  MY 2005 DIRECTION FOCUSED ON A PROCESS OF ESTABLISHING A BASELINE LEVEL OF PHYSICAL FITNESS. THE NEED FOR 100 PERCENT TESTING/RECORDING OF STATUS WAS FOLLOWED BY THE PUBLICATION OF THE POLICY ON UNIVERSALITY OF SERVICE AND FITNESS STANDARDS. EARLY IN 2007, I WILL RELEASE A FITNESS CAMPAIGN PLAN TO FOCUS ON RAISING FITNESS AWARENESS AND ACTUAL FITNESS LEVELS AS DETERMINED BY PHYSICAL FITNESS TESTING AND OTHER UNIT AND PERSONAL READINESS MEASURES. THE PLAN WILL INCLUDE STREAMLINING AND UPDATING EXPRES TESTING PROCEDURES AND PROGRAMS, THE PRODUCTION OF A FITNESS CHAPTER TO MY CDS GUIDANCE TO COMMANDING OFFICERS AND A RENEWED FOCUS ON STRATEGIC FITNESS INITIATIVES. THE CAMPAIGN PLAN WILL FOCUS ON LEADERSHIP, INDIVIDUAL MOTIVATION, ACCOUNTABILITY FOR RESULTS AND FACILITATION INITIATIVES TO HELP INDIVIDUALS AND TEAMS TO IMPROVE THEIR FITNESS LEVELS. I AM FIRMLY COMMITTED TO THE EVOLUTION OF FITNESS POLICY AND PRACTICE WITHIN THE CANADIAN FORCES  MAINTAINING A PERSONAL PHYSICAL FITNESS REGIME IS A PERSONAL RESPONSIBILITY AND A REQUIREMENT OF SERVICE. PHYSICAL FITNESS TESTING PROVIDES THE VALIDATION THAT A PARTICULAR FITNESS REGIME IS ADEQUATE. UNDER CURRENT FITNESS POLICY, ANNUAL PHYSICAL FITNESS EVALUATION IS REQUIRED. TO THAT END, I AM AGAIN DIRECTING THAT REGULAR FORCE AND PRIMARY RESERVE MEMBERS UNDERGO TESTING AND THAT THE RESULTS OF THAT TESTING BE REPORTED IN SUCH MANNER AS TO PROVIDE A CLEAR PICTURE OF THE FITNESS STANDARDS ACHIEVED. THE CHAIN OF COMMAND WILL ENSURE THAT PERSONNEL ARE TESTED AND COMMANDERS WILL BE HELD ACCOUNTABLE FOR 2006-2007 UNIT RESULTS. THE REQUIREMENT FOR TESTING APPLIES AS FOLLOWS :  ALL REG F PERSONNEL AND P RES PERSONNEL ON CONTINUOUS RESERVE SERVICE (CLASS B OR C) FOR A PERIOD EXCEEDING 180 DAYS, WITH THE EXCEPTION OF THOSE WHO ARE INCENTIVE EXEMPT, MEDICALLY EXCUSED, OR SUBJECT TO A LOCATION EXCUSAL, SHALL BE FITNESS TESTED IAW EXISTING POLICY BY 31 MAR 07 FOR THE 1 APRIL 06/31 MARCH 07 EVALUATION YEAR  PLANNING FOR CLASS A RESERVES FITNESS TESTING AND PROGRAMMING IS TO CONTINUE THROUGHOUT 2007/08, WITH THE EXPECTATION THAT UNITS WILL BE FULLY ENGAGED BY 1 JUNE 08 IAW REF C  COMMANDING OFFICERS WILL ENSURE THAT THE FITNESS RESULTS AND STATUS OF THEIR PERSONNEL ARE ENTERED INTO THE FITNESS PANEL OF THE HRMS NLT 30 APR 07. BY 15 MAY 07, A CONSOLIDATED REPORT WILL BE PROVIDED TO CMP, WHO WILL INFORM AFC  IT IS A MANDATORY REQUIREMENT FOR ALL CF MEMBERS TO PARTICIPATE IN A PHYSICAL FITNESS PROGRAM SANCTIONED BY THE CF. SHOULD CF PERSONNEL FAIL TO MEET THE REQUIRED MINIMUM PHYSICAL FITNESS STANDARD, REMEDIAL PF TRAINING, RETESTING, AND, IF NECESSARY, CAREER ADMINISTRATIVE MEASURES WILL BE INITIATED IAW REF B


----------



## armyvern (5 Jan 2007)

And I see that he his re-inforcing that the Annual Fitness Testing requirement will be enforced again this year, as it should be.

And that changes to the actual standards for pass may be occuring, but, if so, will be released in early 2007 in his "Fitness Plan." So any actual changes have not been released with this message, and again, all speculation of what those changes are/may be is only specualtion until that "Fitness Plan" is indeed released by him.

Status quo for now.

Vern


----------



## aesop081 (5 Jan 2007)

I've read it 3 times now....i still don't see where it says anything about different standards for different trades


----------



## armyvern (5 Jan 2007)

cdnaviator said:
			
		

> I've read it 3 times now....i still don't see where it says anything about different standards for different trades



It doesn't. It maintains this past years status quo only. And advises that a "Fitness Plan" (which may include changes - who knows???) will be released in early 2007. So again, we have to wait for the actual plan to be officially released to see if any rumors of different standards are happening.

So with that, another lock goes back on. When the "Fitness Plan" is released by the CDS, we'll open the thread back up. Then any rumors can be confirmed and/or denied.

Vern

Edit: I'm also going to correct the spelling in the topic title now!!


----------

